# DIY custom fish caves from acryllic



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a sheet of acryllic (about 24" by 32") to make a mount for my huge stump thingy. I ended up with lots left over so I've decided to make some caves for my coreis, plecos, and loaches. 

As I get further along in this I'll post lots of picks about how I cut the material and work it into the shapes I want. Hopefully it will come out well.

I do have one question before I get too far into this. Does anyone know of a paint that is safe to use on these caves? Since the acryllic is clear I'd like to paint it so it blends in better.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I've heard people recommend marine paint for this purpose, although I personally cannot vouch for the legitimacy. You may want to do some research on the idea, though. Additionally, you could paint it with _*insert any random paint here*_ and then seal it *very thoroughly* with an aquarium sealant.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Krylon Fusion for plastic is cheap, easy to use, and aquarium safe


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

k-dawg- said:


> Krylon Fusion for plastic is cheap, easy to use, and aquarium safe



Perfect.

Hopefully I can get some more stuff posted this weekend.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

YAY I was right in Chat get the H20 stuff maybe looks nice lol. but could rube off,


----------



## amann.nagi (Jan 18, 2009)

Acrylic can be coloured using teflon which is safe to use in aquaria.

Also, to mold it, cut it in freeform, then put it on greaseproof paper, chuck it in a hot oven for 7 minutes, using leather gloves, pull it out, shape it, dunk it in cold water and voila!


----------

